# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Zweemer (Lelystad)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Zweemer

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Gezondheidscentrum Kempenaar, Huisartsen, Lelystad

Adres: Kempenaar 331, Lelystad


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Zweemer*

----------

